# How do you dermine you have Fibromyalgia?



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Is there a test to determine Fibromyalgia? TIA


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

It's kinda along the lines of the IBS testing, by ruling out all other things like rheumatoid arthritis among others that I can't think of right now. I have major fibro fog today.But there really is no specific test. The doctor would have to see you and he would do pressure point test, meaning there are 18 spots on the body that if pressed on are excruciating to people with fibro. You need to have a minimum of 11 of those spots in order to get the diagnosis. I had all 18 and then some. But that's not all there is too it, there are many questions the doc will ask along with other neurological exams and reflex testing. It's really simple though. Hope this helped


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks Slbel3


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

Ditto on what Slbel posted. I was diagnosed about 12 years ago.


----------



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

How is Fibromyalgia diagnosed?None of the signs and symptoms of Fibromyalgia show up on diagnostic tools such as blood tests, x-rays and diagnostic scans. This makes diagnosis more difficult than for most other syndromes.With Fibromyalgia, diagnosis has to be made through physical examination of the person, and through listening to their history. This means finding out about what triggers symptoms, and the course and pattern of the symptoms.This way of diagnosing can sometimes lead to controversy as the diagnosis has been based mainly on the person's opinions and thoughts, rather than something more measurable.To help this process, some key diagnostic points to make diagnostic more definite have been established. These include the presence of at least 3 months of widespread pain, tenderness, and at least 11 out of 18 recognised 'tender points', It is known that the body is more tender at these points in everyone, but these points are particularly tender in FM.What are the Symptoms of Fibromyalgia?The symptoms of Fibromyalgia vary a great deal. People with Fibromyalgia often complain of varying degrees of muscular pain, stiffness and fatigue.Pain is present when people are resting but may be worsened by exercise. Pain is felt in all four limbs and almost always in the upper and/or lower parts of the spine, and/or the head, face and jaw.Fatigue may be a prominent feature and when severe, makes it difficult to tell the difference between Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue Syndrome.Stiffness, body stiffness is a significant problem experienced by most patients. It can occur upon awakening or remaining in one position for prolonged periods. It can also accompany weather changes.Increased Headaches or Facial Pain. Headaches are a common complaint for many with FMS. They may be caused by referred pain from tender neck and shoulder areas, or they may be associated with pain in the muscles and other soft tissues around the temporomandibular joint, or TJM, which is located where the jaw meets the ear. In the latter case, jaw or facial pain is usually present too.Abdominal Discomfort, FMS-related symptoms include digestive disturbances, abdominal pain and bloating, constipation, and diarrhoea. As a whole, such symptoms are known as irritable bowel syndrome.Irritable Bladder, Fibromyalgia patients may notice an increase in urinary frequency or experience a greater urgency to urinate. Often no accompanying bladder infection is present.Numbness and Tingling, also known as "paresthesia", symptoms usually involve a prickling or burning sensation, particularly in the extremities.Chest Pain. Persons with FMS sometimes experience a condition called "costochondralgia" which involves muscular pain at the spot where the ribs meet the chest bone. Since costochondralgia mimics cardiac symptoms, it is always a good idea to check with a physician if chest pain occurs.Cognitive Disorders. Frequent complaints, which vary from day to day, include difficulty concentrating "spaciness", "fog", memory lapses, word mix-ups when speaking or writing, type of stuttering (difficulty getting words out) and clumsiness or dropping things.Disequilibrium. FMS patients also experience dizziness and balance problems. Typically, there is no classical, spinning vertigo. Rather difficulties in orientation occur when standing, driving or reading.Environmental Sensitivity. Allergic-like (but not true allergies, i.e. non immune mediated), reactions to a variety of substances are common, including sinusitis, as are sensitivities to light, noise, voice (when tension head/headache is present) odors, and weather patterns. Dryness of the skin, eyes and mouth is also common.Other Symptoms. Fibromyalgia Syndrome is often described as the "Irritable Everything Syndrome" increasingly, additional symptoms and syndromes are being associated with FM.Correct diagnosis of Fibromyalgia is imperative, as there are many over-lapping disorders with similar symptoms.What is the Treatment for Fibromyalgia?To date, there is no cure for FMS. Treatment consists of managing symptoms to the greatest extent possible. There is growing evidence that an individually tailored self-management program, where people develop techniques to control their own symptoms is the most effective way of dealing with the syndrome.Because FMS sufferers vary widely in their responses to available treatments, several approaches may need to be tried before a satisfactory program can be established.The following treatments, used alone or in combination, generally help FMS sufferers improve their quality of life.Medication: For pain relief and improved sleep, low dose anti-depressant medications which increase the body's level of serotonin (a chemical in the brain that regulates pain and sleep) are often prescribed.Physical Therapy: Among the many types of available approaches are: massage, myofascial release, posture and movement training, the application or heat (ie moist heat packs, hot baths or showers), the application of cold/ice packs, physiotherapy, ultrasound and heat creams.Exercise: Gentle exercise can be helpful in easing sore muscles by increasing blood circulation and range of motion. Medical practitioners usually prescribe stretching and low-impact exercises (ie. Water exercise in a warm pool, and walking).Alternative Approaches: Increasingly, Fibromyalgia patients are finding some relief from such treatments as biofeedback, yoga, tai chi, stress management, nutritional counselling and acupuncture.Occasionally psychological counselling is required if psychological issues are prominent.Due to the complex and confusing nature of the syndrome, a good relationship with a particular and understanding Doctor is also essential. The Doctor must not only support and help co-ordinate care, but must be ready to re-evaluate and reassess the person with Fibromyalgia if new symptoms appear.Another positive means of getting help is to join a Support Group such as the one run by the Arthritis Foundation which provides the opportunity for mutual support, education and for the sharing of problems and solutions with other people with Fibromyalgia.What is the cause of Fibromyalgia?The cause of Fibromyalgia is unknown and it is a syndrome that is discussed and debated often in the medical and scientific community. Research into the syndrome only began in the 1980s but it has been established that Fibromyalgia is a specific and identifiable condition.Overseas studies indicate that various types of syndromes where people have these symptoms, including Fibromyalgia, may affect up to 4% of the population. This figure would make it one of the most common causes of musculo-skeletal pain in the community.While researchers continue to seek the cause of Fibromyalgia Syndrome, there is evidence that FMS is triggered in pre-disposed individuals by such precipitants as illness, physical trauma to the body, or acute emotional stress.FMS also seems to run in some families, although no genetic component has yet been identified.Many people with Fibromyalgia are found to be physically very unfit but an exercise program, while helping in the overall management of the symptoms, appears not to be a complete answer.Some people with Fibromyalgia experience difficulty with sleep. This has been supported by the presence of a characteristic pattern of the electrical brain wave activity in the brain. However, improvement of sleep still does not relieve all the symptoms.There has been wide spread belief that Fibromyalgia is a psychosomatic disorder, that is, one that occurs because psychological disturbances and distress, rather than something physical.However, many studies have shown that not all people with Fibromyalgia are psychologically distressed, and several have suggested that the incidents of such distress is the same in people with Fibromyalgia as in those with chronic painful conditions, for example, Rheumatoid Arthritis.Encouraging research is now occurring in the fields of Neuroendocrinology, Immunology, Cardiology, and Exercise Physiology, amongst others.This research is beginning to offer some new insights into possible causes.Evidence is now being found which suggests that many people with Fibromyalgia have altered chemical levels in the fluid surrounding their brain. These chemicals are responsible for the transmission of pain and sleep signals. Subtle changes in the nerves and the blood hormone levels have been seen.Fibromyalgia Syndrome simulates diseases eg Raynards, thyroid, sinus and eye diseases.Together with its other features, Fibromyalgia could be described as a Generalised Pain Amplification Syndrome, where minor discomforts are magnified to be felt as major pain, and even non-painful sensations are felt as discomfort. FM may also be described as the body coping with a specific stress or trauma in an abnormal way. It could, therefore, also be described as Disordered Sensory Processing.This might result from a 'resetting' of the way in which the central nervous system processes information about pain from the body. Therefore, once the syndrome of Fibromyalgia has developed, it could be said that there is no one single 'cause' of the problem.50 FIBRO SIGNS -- 1. pain 2. fatigue 3. sleep disorder 4. morning stiffness 5. cognitive or memory impairment 6. irritable bowel 7. chronic headaches 8. TMJ syndrome 9. numbness and tingling sensationl0. muscle twitching 11. skin sensitivities 12. dry eyes and mouth 13. dizziness 14. allergic symptoms 15. mitral valve prolapse 16. heel or arch pain 17. brain fatigue 18. painful periods 19. chest pains, noncardiac 20. depression 21. panic attacks 22. irritable bladder 23. multiple chemical sensitivities 24. joint hypermobility 25. suicidal 26. personality changes 27. lightheadedness 28. disequilibrium 29. severe muscle weakness 30. intolerance of bright lights 31. alteration of taste, smell, hearing 32. low frequency, sensorineural hearing loss 33. decreased painful sound threshold 34. ringing in the ears 35. exaggerated involuntary rapid eyemovement 36. changes in visual acuity 37. intolerance of alcohol 38. enhancement of medication side effects 39. intolerance of previously toleratedmedications 40. severe nasal and other allergies, possible sinusinfections 41. weight change (gain) 42. muscle and joint aches 43. night sweats 44. heart palpitations 45. muscle spasms 46. Raynaud's-like symptoms 47. carpal tunnel syndrome 48. heartburn 49. difficulty swallowing 50. interstitial cystitis -- AGGRAVATING FACTORSverexertionstresshormonal changespremenstrualanxietychanges in weathercold or drafty environmentangerdepressionalcohol -- POSSIBLE CAUSES FOR FMS:geneticneurochemical dysfunctionhormonal imbalancevirusinfectionaccident or traumanutritional deficiency


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

"Possible Causes-Nutritional Deficiency" So many of the sympoms are similar to B12 deficiency. If I have Fibro then it is due to that


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

> quote:So many of the sympoms are similar to B12 deficiency. If I have Fibro then it is due to that


Wouldn't it more likely be that if you were B12-deficient, then you were B12-deficient. Rather than B12 deficiency causing Fibro. ??


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

i don't have the answers. I am still trying to figure it all out/ You may be right. Note this is my first thread in this forum. Is it then possible that many people with fibro just have B12 deficiency?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Fibromyalgia is a syndrome. That means it is a set of symptoms that are always related, and has the same "fingerprint" in each patient. An experienced physician can accurately tell the symptoms of Fibromyalgia Syndrome (with an 88% accuracy rate) from all other related and/or overlapping syndromes, diseases and disorders according the American College of Rheumatology. The American College of Rheumatology conducts regular studies, including a criteria study that regulates and standardizes the Fibromyalgia Syndrome diagnostic criteria. Only 2% of the population has Fibromyalgia as described by the ACR's diagnostic criteria. Fibromyalgia is not a "wastebasket" disease. That means it isn't just when you have weird symptoms that can't be explained any other way. If you have weird symptoms that can't be explained by normal tests, this DOES NOT mean you have Fibromyalgia Syndrome. So, to answer these questions:


> quote: Wouldn't it more likely be that if you were B12-deficient, then you were B12-deficient. Rather than B12 deficiency causing Fibro. ??


Well, obviously the answer to this question is yes. I assume it was rather rhetorical. B-12 deficiency is B-12 deficiency. All the symptoms of B-12 deficiency will be remedied with treatments to increase B-12 levels.


> quote:Is it then possible that many people with fibro just have B12 deficiency?


No. B-12 deficiency is a real disorder. So is Fibromyalgia Syndrome. There are clinical tests that, when done by an experienced doctor, definitively diagnose Fibromyalgia Syndrome. Fibromyalgia Syndrome is not something you have when you're achy, tired, and not thinking clearly. It is a real disease, and it cannot be cured by increasing your B-12 levels, whether by vitamins or injections. If you have symptoms that are cured by increasing your B-12 levels, then you have B-12 deficiency, NOT Fibromyalgia Syndrome.That concludes my rant, and I hope it was clear and informative.


----------



## katjam (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info, starcatcher and mrs mason. I've had fibro for a few years, but its nice to get a refresher course on what its all about.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks Mrs Mason!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

> quote:i don't have the answers. I am still trying to figure it all out/ You may be right. Note this is my first thread in this forum. Is it then possible that many people with fibro just have B12 deficiency?


This is why it's important to see a doctor, so things like vitamin deficiency and a hundred and one other things can be ruled out. Bonnie, lets hope you are B12-deficient, because then your symptoms might ease with treatment. Fingers crossed, and let us know what your doctor says.


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

I am not sure how I stumbled upon this thread, but on reading some of the symptoms, I was amazed because I have had some of the 'pains' and one of my favourite phrases was 'My brain's not working at the moment!' I was very worried and so decided to get fit! I suffered emotional trauma and was diagnosed with PTS (post traumatic stress) and felt that my symptoms were as a result of this. I started to meditate first to ease the stress, which helped and so I took up yoga, which helped and then I decided to go swimming also, which helped and then I started to have a weekly sauna for relaxation and this helped too. I don't know if it was helping to take my mind of my 'illness' or 'digestive disorders' or simply ease the stress that led to the 'illnesses, pains and digestive disorders'. Anyway, I read that taking fish oils was good for depression and was also an anti inflammatory so I started to take this too. I noticed that I was eating less, felt more positive in general and my digestion was definitely better and my IBS-C had improved dramatically.I am not sure whether it is a positive attitude that is the key or eating less. It's my approach to tackling my symptoms anyway.Other people's oppinions and theories are always welcome.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Susan p; I had a B12 test 7-8 years ago and I was indeed B12 deficient. I was given both B12and psychiatric medications ands the symptoms did clear up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2003)

Thank you to Starcatcher for such a clear and comprehensive post about the ins & outs of Fibromyalgia!I was diagnosed with IBS last fall, and am now a week away from a rheumatologist appointment...my GP suspects I have FM, but as you said, many other possibilities need to be eliminated first.After 18 months of ongoing pain, I've just come through my first tolerable week...GP started me on Remeron and the impact on both my IBS and the undiagnosed fatigue and muscle pain, has been phenomenal. Anyhow, if it does turn out that I have FM, I'm awfully glad to see there's a group of folks within the IBS board to offer support and information.Thanks!crampyjo


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

I was curious as 2 what fibromyalgia was so i read this thread. I sometimes wonder if i get chronic fatigue as i often feel drained. I kinda wish i hadn't checked this thread out now coz after reading the list of symptoms, i think i have this as i get a lot of those things and it explains a few things that i didn't understand and scared me like the muscle twitching, which i sometimes get at night and wonder what the hell is goin on. I hope i don't have this though cause i've just come 2 terms wiv having the ibs syndrome i don't want 2 have another syndrome as well, i'm only 16! Do u think i should say something 2 my doctor? How many of those symptoms do u need 2 have 2 qualify? I hope i don't have this, i guess i must sound really childish 2 u all as u all r having 2 cope wiv this and ibs and not complaining. Maybe im just jumping 2 conclusions. What should i do?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Carla, I've started a new thread on the diagnostic criteria for CFS; click here If you've got any worries about your symptoms, do go and see your doctor.


----------

